# Homestead for sale in Puerto Rico 17 acres



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a Caribbean homestead for sale. Watch it on youtube at _"*farm for sale in western Puerto rico mountains near Mayaguez awesome views with cabin and shed".*_
Very unique homestead. 17 private acres. It is truly lovely.. Basic living. Absolute privacy. US Commonwealth. Puerto Ricans are US citizens. Language no problem. No Passport. No federal income taxes. 1500 ft el. constant 75-85 deg. rear round. No need to cut firewood, unless to roast a pig. Mature trees of avocado, plantain, oranges, bananas, tangerines, guavas. Was a coffee plantation before. Grow veggies year round. Beaches and fishing 10 miles down the hill. Cheap living. My wife and I can make it on social security. I am selling as my mother and sister are coming, so I need a bigger house. 
I do owe a little on it, so we would go through my realtor.
my email contact me here or on my email listed on the youtube movie.


----------

